# NOODLE ARMS!



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive decided to take up body building as a way of strengthening my recent shoulder operation.

I train from Monday to Friday from 8:30 to 12:00. My typical training session consists og weight training, CV then stretches.

ive been told soo many different things about supplements i just got sick of not knowing what to believe.

I recently bought a tub of Kre Alkalyn thinking its better than creatine then realising it was a waste of my money lol

Well i hope i can find the answers to my oh so many questions

Noodle Arms


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

go to the gaining weight section and get a good diet sorted


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Supplements are used to enhance an already good diet not to replace it.

As barsnack said, go to the gaining weight area, look through diet and nutrition threads

start a thread in these ares of the forum posting up your stats (height, weight, age etc.)

as well as your current daily diet and ask for help to create a diet plan to match your

specific stats and goals.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Supplement a decent protein shake

Anything else is really extra such as creatine bcca etc...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you need to train less as well. You're going to overtrain.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, how do you put profile pictures up? ive uploaded a picture into my album but cant seem to figure out how to make it my profile pic x


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

dawse said:


> Welcome


Hey, how are you?

i see you own a Gym in Lincolnshire. Im from Lincoln and i work away so when im home im looking for a decent Gym

hey Milky you ok mate? You training hard?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome and good luck


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Evenin. welcome.

Yup your training too much, have a look in the training section as well.

Good luck


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Jalapa said:


> Evenin. welcome.
> 
> Yup your training too much, have a look in the training section as well.
> 
> Good luck


I dont really have a choice, Im in rehab for my should and rehabs from 08:30 Til 12 with a 30 min break at 10


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome along good luck


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn I train for like 3 hors a week


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

If i was you mate id drop the cardio and eat like a horse every couple hrs you need lots of calories!

3hrs a week is plenty gym wise and get loads of liquid down your gregory!


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

How long are you gonna be in rehab for?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> Hey, how are you?
> 
> i see you own a Gym in Lincolnshire. Im from Lincoln and i work away so when im home im looking for a decent Gym
> 
> hey Milky you ok mate? You training hard?


I'm good, not training as hard as l should TBH but got lots going on...


----------

